# Wheel Sealant



## READER84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I get my wheels back from powdercoat refurb tomorrow, what should i use to protect them before fitting? 
Cheers









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use race glaze nano wheel seal. spray it on leave a few mins and buff, 1h later do the same again..2 layers will give you 6 months easy with maintance washes and will make those rims bling


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I coated mine with Carbon collective platinum wheels coating after getting them back from the powder coaters


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I used carpro dlux a couple of weeks ago after getting my wheels back from the powder coaters. It can also be used on rubber and plastic too.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I've used a few wheel sealants on mine and by far Gtechniq C5 has been the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Another one for Gtechniq C5.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

First question: What have you got?



Nice wheels BTW


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have just coated mine with C5 as part of the winter prep. Did it to my dad's Volvo over summer too, and been very impressed!


----------



## patch10 (Sep 23, 2017)

great advice i will do mine like this as soon as i get them refurbed


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i use race glaze nano wheel seal. spray it on leave a few mins and buff, 1h later do the same again..2 layers will give you 6 months easy with maintance washes and will make those rims bling


This is what I've got / used and very happy with the results..,


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

JayMac said:


> I've used a few wheel sealants on mine and by far Gtechniq C5 has been the best!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only used Planet Polish, C5 and Sonax. Last year I had C5 and Sonax diagonally and the C5 did slightly last longer before I used Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer on them, for me C5 is just not worth the extra cost, and if I couldn't get the Sonax I'd purchase Planet Polish..


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^^^^^ You are aware that C5 isn't about beading so it's still working just doesn't look like it. Personally mine still going strong after 15 months. ie the dirt just powerwash's of and brake dust never sticks I haven't needed a fallout remover on my wheels since it was applied 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Agreed - the measure of whether a wheel coating is working is how well it releases muck with minimal / non-aggressive cleaning.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> ^^^^^^^ You are aware that C5 isn't about beading so it's still working just doesn't look like it. Personally mine still going strong after 15 months. ie the dirt just powerwash's of and brake dust never sticks I haven't needed a fallout remover on my wheels since it was applied
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, my C5 doesn't bead much at all, but boy are my wheel easy to clean!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Dlux would be my choice, had it on my last wheels, cleaning them was a doddle 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I've used the following and rate them highly

Gyeon Rim
GTechniq C5
Sonax Extreme Wheel Coating.

Gyeon is my favourite for the long lasting protection and ease of cleaning, with Sonax being excellent for ease of use and provides a good 5/6 months protection.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sonax Wheel coating?*

So is Sonax Xtreme Wheel Rim Coating Nano a good product?

I am really in need of keeping my BMW 403 alloys protected,I am want the finish to be preserved as much as possible, as they are diamond cut, and they are very well know to corrode.

I am not really fussing over beading or shine, I will achieve this with other products, BSD comes to mind.

Thanks


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

C5 topped with Exov3 here. Tis a good combo.:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

What about tyre dressings? Looking for one that lasts and beads well


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mawallace said:


> What about tyre dressings? Looking for one that lasts and beads well


Checkout Blackpearl tyre coating uk:thumb:


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Been using TDG wheel sealant its not bad but gotta get round to trying some C5 seems to be the one to go with


----------

